# Sticky  WR.30 speaker kit build with Obbligato capacitors with Dueland resistors



## RAW

WR.30 speaker kit build kit price is $480.00 plus the cost of the Parts Express cabinets I used the curved Piano black for this build.

CSS WR.30U7
WR.30 MTM Loudspeaker kit with upgraded caps, resistors, wire, damping pads and acoustic foam (Pair)
These kits use the WR125STR drivers with XBL plus the Wavecor TW030WA01 tweeter and are designed around the use of the Parts Express .50cf cabinets. If you build your own cabinets you could order the pre-finished PE grills. This kit adds Obbligato 630v caps, Duelund resistors, DH Labs Odyssey 14 gauge OFHC copper wire, acoustic foam and damping pads.


Upgraded crossovers assembled ready for wiring










DH labs wire used for the internal wiring for the crossovers 










DH labs wire cut to size ready for connectors










DH labs wires with connectors installed ready for connection to crossover boards.










Crossover boards with DH labs ready for assembly










WR.30 crossovers wired ready for installation into cabinets










WR.30 speakers mounted to the CNC pre cut baffles ready for assembly.










Install damper pads with heat gun to activate the glue.










WR.30 crossovers installed with acoustic foam also installed 











Wired up drivers lowering the front onto the cabinet











For this set I decided to change the front color of the baffle to a silver metal just a quick spray on in minutes nothing fancy.










Breaking the WR.30 speakers in.










The mess TL 3 way CSS, plus the MLTL is the VX.2 crossover parts on the sub box is for the 3way.....


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

Thanks Al for all your efforts.

For those attending the Victoria DIY event in August I will bring 2 versions of the WR.30, the 3 way and who knows what else.

Bob


----------



## Stinn

Is there going to be a 3way kit? What is the woofer in the 3way?


----------



## RAW

To clerify the WR.30 speakers with 2 different crossovers will be at the Island fest this weekend. The one set is the stock kit the other has the top of the line upgrades. 

Now the 3 way that Bob mentioned is the large TL 3 way which uses the VWR as a midrange plus the Motus woofer. This design is just drawing right now and will be shown with the NEW CSS tweeter. Not the LDX25. 

Hope this makes it a little more clear. I am not designing any 3 way kits using the WR 125str drivers..


----------



## Stinn

I noted it was the VWR mid in the 3way, very interesting.


----------



## RAW

Stinn said:


> I noted it was the VWR mid in the 3way, very interesting.


I did not and do not see were you had mentioned the VWR driver

Anyway this thread is for the WR.30 kits. If you have other questions about other combos please post a new thread relating to that topic. So we can keep the thread on topic..


----------



## Stinn

Sorry, typing on my phone, it should have said noticed, not noted.

Back on topic, my WR.30's are coming along nicely, although I only went for U3, not U7. Your detailed pictures have been helpful.


----------



## RAW

Look forward to your final results.
Thanks T
The documentation ,I tried to make it as complete as possible for building the WR.30 kits. Making the build very user friendly and also make a platform for kit documentation from this kit forward for CSS.


----------

